# Cajamarca y su belleza



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

*EL QUINDE SHOPING PLAZA*


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Linda Ciudad, espero pronto visitarla.


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

*Carretera hacia Yanacocha (yendo a la Granja Porcon)*









*En la Granja Porcon*






*CASCADAS DE LLANACORA*




*VIAJANDO HACIA TRUJILLO*




*IMAGEN TOMADA DESDE LAS VENTANILLAS DE OTUZCO*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas imàgenes, Caxamarca como siempre, linda. :colgate:

PD: Ojalà haya màs fotos.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*El camino a la Granja y la misma Granja Porcon es Maravillosa.. cuando fui quede gratamente maravillado.. espero volver algun dia...:banana:*


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

q bella Cajamarca


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Q geniales vistas... hasta cuando el estado no la propone para que sea patrimonio de la humanidad unesco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Granja Porcón es un paraíso.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Qué paja esta foto! Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos!
El paisaje fenomenal. Gx por las fotos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

i luv cajamarca


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

son 10 años q no visito cajamarca........

se nota buenos cambios de modernidad y avances urbanos,,,,,,,,,,,,,parece q hay buen movimiento economico en cajamarca y mucha reforestacion.....


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Cuanto verdor se puede apreciar en Cajamarca, una ciudad muy bella del Perú


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

muy linda Cajamarca...y es yacanora creo..no Llanacora...lol


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El entorno natural es de lo mas hermoso que he visto. Muy bonita la ciudad y los paisajes.


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Una de las sedes mas bonitas de Interbank en el Peru...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que linda Cajamarca, mucho frío pero bonita.


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Tenia que ser la tierra de mis abuelos:yes:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué bonita esta ciudad y sus alrededores.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Que linda Cajamarca, me gustan esos balcones, casi todas las casas del centro los tienen. Algo así era Pampas, antes de que se empiezen a demoler las casonas que valen la pena (off). 

hcastgu sigue con las fotos.

Será algún día k visite Cajamarca.
Saludos.

Pd:


Jhgz17 said:


> ^^Tenia que ser la tierra de mis abuelos:yes:


De mi viejita tb...


----------

